# Anything similar to this? - pkg_updating checker



## shitson (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey all, wondering if anything like this below exists as a port? It will go through the installed ports, check for outdated ports and then check against pkg_updating to see if there is any information that maybe important to the user. It will then list either ports which can be upgraded without any further instructions or those which need further reading or installation instructions.

I have it set to check for "info" over the last year (2011), this will need to be tweaked further for when a year change occurs otherwise it will only check a small range when a new year change occurs. 

I can then copy in the glob of ports that can be upgraded straight away, then manually checking the ones which have recent info. 

Thanks.


```
#!/usr/local/bin/bash

########################################
# Jason Leschnik leschnik@gmail.com
# FreeBSD pkg_updating/pkg_version chk
# BASH Compat.
# Last Update: Nov 1 2011
########################################

# get the current year so we can limit pkg_updating's output
DATE=`date +%Y`0101

for i in `pkg_version | grep \< | cut -d "<" -f 1`
do
        PKG_RESULT=`pkg_updating -d $DATE ${i}`

        if [ -z "$PKG_RESULT" ]
        then
                NO_INFO="${NO_INFO} ${i}"
        else
                HAS_INFO="${HAS_INFO} ${i}"
        fi
done

echo
echo "### No Info ###"
echo $NO_INFO
echo "###############"
echo
echo "### Has Info ###"
echo $HAS_INFO
echo "################"
echo
```

Here is a sample run of the output


```
jml974@piggy /tmp/work_space]$ ./update_check.sh 

### No Info ###
ImageMagick acroreadwrapper akonadi cagibi clamav cmake cups-client cyrus-sasl eiskaltdcpp-data eiskaltdcpp-gtk eiskaltdcpp-lib evieext ffmpeg
 fftw3 fusefs-kmod gdk-pixbuf gimp-gutenprint git glib gnupg grantlee gstreamer-ffmpeg gutenprint gutenprint-base gutenprint-ijs hupnp iceauth
 iso-codes jackit kde4-icons-oxygen kde4-xdg-env kdebase-runtime kdehier4 kdelibs kdelibs libSM libX11 libXcursor libXdmcp libXevie libXext
 libXfixes libXi libXinerama libXp libXpm libXrandr libXrender libXres libXtst libXv libXxf86dga libXxf86misc libXxf86vm libass libdbusmenu-qt
 libktorrent libltdl libmodplug libsamplerate libtasn1 libtool libvpx libxine libxkbfile linux-f10-flashplugin luit mDNSResponder miniupnpc
 mkfontscale mpfr nmap nspr opencv-core p11-kit p5-CPAN-Meta p5-IO-Socket-SSL p5-JSON-PP p5-Module-Metadata p5-Net-SSLeay p5-Parse-CPAN-Meta
 p5-Version-Requirements pciids pcre phonon postgresql-client python27 qt4-assistant qt4-clucene qt4-corelib qt4-dbus qt4-declarative
 qt4-designer qt4-doc qt4-gui qt4-help qt4-iconengines qt4-imageformats qt4-linguist qt4-makeqpf qt4-moc qt4-mysql-plugin qt4-network
 qt4-opengl qt4-pixeltool qt4-porting qt4-qdbusviewer qt4-qmake qt4-qt3support qt4-qtestlib qt4-rcc qt4-script qt4-scripttools qt4-sql
 qt4-sqlite-plugin qt4-svg qt4-uic qt4-uic3 qt4-webkit qt4-xml qt4-xmlpatterns raptor rasqal redland rsync shared-desktop-ontologies smproxy
 soprano sqlite3 strigi talloc transmission transmission-cli transmission-daemon transmission-gtk2 transmission-web twm webkit-gtk2 wget
 x11perf x264 xauth xbacklight xbitmaps xcalc xcmsdb xcursor-themes xcursorgen xdpyinfo xf86dga xf86driproto xgc xinit xkbcomp xkbevd xkbutils
###############

### Has Info ###
firefox gnutls
################
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2011)

Have a look at pkg_upgrade(1), it's part of sysutils/bsdadminscripts.


----------

